

How Box.net Scored the Dell Deal - kristinwhite
http://talktech.tv/2008/09/10/interview-with-boxnet-part-1/

======
furiouslol
I'm very impressed with how much Box.net has progressed.

When I first heard about it, I dismissed it immediately:

1) Box.net (No .com? You'll be losing a large amount of traffic to the .com
owner)

2) Yet another online storage service. Xdrive, Mozy... we have many of those
around

But they really execute their plan very well and differentiate themselves from
the competition with their clean and easy-to-use interface. Their widgets in
particular is very well done.

It really reinforces the point that it's execution, and not ideas, that
matters

~~~
zacharye
I couldn't agree more. I've been a paying customer for a while now despite the
plethura of free options out there. Their UI is great, sharing capabilities
are well integrated and mobile access is well executed. No complaints.

~~~
furiouslol
Have you tried getdropbox.com? What do you think about it?

